# من يفتيني في السخان الفوري ....؟؟



## turkiq (23 مارس 2006)

يا اخوان انا الان في مرحلة تأسيس للكهرباء والسباكة بمشروع فلتي الخاصة ..

ولفت نظري السخان الفوري من ناحية الشكل والحجم وحتى طريقة العمل و انا افكر في تركيبه بكل 

حمامات ومطابخ الفلة ... لكن انا خايف يكون السخان الفوري غير عملي او يتسبب بمشاكل في 

المستقبل القريب او البعيد ...... وانا الان اوجه السؤال لكل صاحب تجربة 

والمشكلة تكمن في ان السخان الفوري يتطلب تسليك وسباكة بموقع قريب من متناول اليد 

بينما السخان العادي تعودنا ان نقوم بتركيبه بمكان عالي 

اتمنى من كل صاحب تجربة للسخان الفوري ان يعطيني انطباعه عن السخان 

وهل صحيح انه يحتاج لضغط ماء عالي نوعا ما لكي يعمل بشكل صحيح ام لا .... :81: 


واشكركم مقدما



تركي


----------



## الثاني 22 (15 فبراير 2009)

جربت 4 أنواع فوريه منها التركي والأمريكي والماليزي والهندي كلها غير عملية أفضل وحده فيهم الهندي بس ضعيفه يعني قوتها 3.5 كيلوات المويه اذا تمر بسرعه تجي نوعا ما دافيه
افضل السخانات التقليدية على ما فيها من عيوب


----------



## turkiq (15 فبراير 2009)

اشكرك اخوي على ردك بعد هذا الوقت الطويل (ثلاث سنوات)

عموما انا اشتريت السخان الفوري فعلا واخترت النوع التركي 
السخان الان عمره تقريبا سنتين ونصف والحمد لله من ابدع ما يكون
تركيبه سهل ومعدوم الاخطار (وهذا اكبر دافع كان لشراءه) والسعر معقول

الحقيقة من يشاهد انفجار السخانات التقليدية يقول اموت برد ولا اركبها في بيتي

والحمد لله اجزم بأني اتخذت القرار الصحيح بشراءها
وهي فعلا لا تلائم ضغط المياه المنخفض.

واما في السوق السعودي لدينا فالنوع المنتشر هو التركي يليه الماليزي والامريكي
لم اصادف النوع الهندي.


مرة اخرى شكرا اخي على الرد
والله يعطيك العافية


تركي


----------



## mohamed mech (16 فبراير 2009)

بجد حكايتكم مع هذا السخان و طول فترة الرد على الموضوع مؤثرة


----------



## turkiq (16 فبراير 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> بجد حكايتكم مع هذا السخان و طول فترة الرد على الموضوع مؤثرة




اوووه اخوي محمد ... 
انت ما شفت دموعي امس وانا اقراء الرد
فلم هندي
:d


----------



## mohamed mech (16 فبراير 2009)

و الله يا اخ تركى انى حبيتك فى الله


----------



## turkiq (23 فبراير 2009)

احبك الله وجمعنا في الفردوس الاعلى


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (23 فبراير 2009)

اتفق مع الأخ محمد على ان القصة مؤثرة جدا واتفق مع الاخ تركي على تعبيره(فلم هندي)
في الافلام الهندية كثير ما يفترق الاخوان وهم صغار ثم يلتقون بعد سنين طويلة من الفراق والحمد لله في قصتنا هذه لم تطل اكثر من ثلاث سنوات
سؤال للاخ تركي: انت كان عندك السخان التركي والماليزي والامريكي.....لماذا اخترت التركي؟ يا اخ تركي


----------



## turkiq (23 فبراير 2009)

سؤال وجيه اخي جهاد..


السخان التركي كان الاكثر انتشارا في السوق
وسألت اهل العلم فأشاروا علي بالتركي لأنه يجمع
اهم ميزتين لا تتوافر في الماليزي والامريكي 
هي بأختصار انه يجمع مابين العملانية والسعر المعقول


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (23 فبراير 2009)

turkiq قال:


> سؤال وجيه اخي جهاد..
> 
> 
> السخان التركي كان الاكثر انتشارا في السوق
> ...


 بارك الله بك اخي تركي


----------



## الحوسني (26 ديسمبر 2009)

قصة السخان على ما يبدو لي بالفعل مؤثرة والثلاث سنوات بفصولها المتواترة جعلت من القصة ذات معاني ودلالات.

وفقكم الله .

سعيد


----------



## noreldin2000 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

اتفق مع الأخ محمد على ان القصة مؤثرة جدا واتفق مع الاخ تركي على تعبيره(فلم هندي)
في الافلام الهندية كثير ما يفترق الاخوان وهم صغار ثم يلتقون بعد سنين طويلة من الفراق


----------



## noreldin2000 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

اقتباس من الاخ الغائب ابواسامة حفظه الله


----------

